# So we loaded up to head for Mustang Madness...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

...and Murphy kicked me in the tail. I had been toying with that ramp truck hauler type deal, but it's not coming together like I wanted, so I figured we'd make it an all-Ford rig and show up at GreenRun in some vintage iron. A neighbor snapped a couple pics as we pulled out...










But see, now, this is where Murphy steps in. By the time we had gotten down the block and around the corner to the local Texaco to gas up for the ride, the temp gauge was well up over the "H". The thermostat opened, so that ain't it... Marty in the shop says if we're lucky, it could be the water pump impeller. If we're not so lucky, it's more like a head gasket or a bad pole in the armature  . Anyways, even if it's just the water pump, Auto Zone doesn't stock one for a 1962 223 straight 6...










So I'm thinking that I'm outta luck as the ramp hauler isn't near ready, and the neighbor who took the picture sees me limping back into the driveway. I tell him my story, and he's all excited... he's been working on this old short bed '71 Chevy, and he's also been looking for an excuse to take it on a road trip. Think I might take him up on it...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

If ya think ya got troubles now Rick.......Better watch out for that tree on the back chute!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Rick...*

You really captured that old school Trans Am feel with this Stang. Brings to mind "Get A Tiger In Your Tank" memories. Good luck. tjd :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

:lol: LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT! :lol:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Great work Rick!

Theres a case of Shine inthe back seat of the texas wonder ( Its a wonder it runs) Pour a gallon of that in the Rad will cure that problem up right quick.. See ya at the beach!


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
Did Titus know you had his Mustang?  Dave


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*we're on the road!*

just snapped this pic with my cell phone at a rest stop on I-95 near someplace called spotsylvania...










 --rick


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice to see Chevy pulling the weight for the Ford. Chevy LIKE A ROCK.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Early qualifying has Parkrndl in the 5 spot and Coach is 7th. Way to represent guys! :woohoo:


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey what about me. I'm 1st and 2nd. I may not be talented but I play hard. Hey Rick, Roger told me your car sounded like it was running on 7 cylinders. Headers must have melted one of the spark plug boots heh. :wave: 

(Alright...it was me who said that)

What a fool I am for talking smack in the pits on my very first race.

Good luck to all!

Jason


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sorry Jason, You too!

Didnt recognize yer handle...my bad!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Heh heh heh. To be honest, all the "building" I did on that car went into the body. The chassis was just a fairly smooth runner I had--it's been under an original Cougar for years. (It's a red one just like Dan Gurney's... had to keep it all Ford, ya know...  ) All I ever did was clean it up and run it. I went as far as looking for old Aurora tires that seemed pretty round, and when I found 4 that the car seemed to run on without wobbling, I did VERY minimal prep to them.

Oh, and talking smack is good. Keeps us all awake and competitive. :wave: So what's yer secret? Balanced arm? Lapped chassis? NOS plumbing hidden under the gearplate?

Hey Jason, where on L.I.? I grew up in Huntington, my parents are still there...

--rick


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Rick,

Any tricks that I've learned came from this board! Most importantly I believe is make it run smoooooooooth.

PS I was born in Huntington Hospital...that small world thing...and lived there until about '79

Good luck in the finals everyone.


----------

